# Chuck, Dope farms near Slick



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I talked to a guy I knew in Church in Slick over the phone the other day while waiting 15 mins after getting my 2nd shot. He said there was a 1/2 doz dope farms near him and on Hwy 16. Said one had 4 200ft bldgs and some other bldgs. Said someone told him/someone that they made goGs every 3 months. He said that Chicago people are in it somewhat. If thats so, I would think the people in Tulsa and OKC wouldnt take to outsiders horning in on their back yard. IF its true, Id expect to see more bodies turning up, or just missing. A guy who lived near me told me a year ago, he kinda thought that was what was happening to my place..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please read the news. It’s a multi-million dollar legal business.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Bill; For some reason Ok is becoming the place 4to grow weed. Son's brother in law owned an arena---he is a builder, and his girls played ball, so he built a COVERED ARENA so that their team could play or practice in any weather. 

Well, the girls grew up and people approached him about renting the arena to g row weed. Instead, he went partners with them and they harvest as you mentioned. He just sold his interest in the deal for a HUGE chunk of $$$.

Surprising???? I'm flabbergasted and AGAIN IT, but I do not make the laws. It is a social experiment run by ex-hippies and I think we will see our grandchildren have to correct it.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

In Hancock Maryland small town. Has huge medical marijuana plant. Government is giving them more money to build more buildings. Wv if you get a medical marijuana permit you loose your gun permits.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Happening here too. I’m not 100% against it as it raises money for taxes, many of the jobs are skilled and well paying. 
What I don’t like is #1 people particularly my employees who are self medicating but of course being high at the same time. It became normalized and socially acceptable almost over night.
And #2 the fact that this industry generates so much money that industrial land values are going way up because growers have no issues paying for it.
I live in an area of limited avail land so it affects the market.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a serious problem with the issues from driving and working under the influence and the fact that for some reason various states have legalized the use of weed WITHOUT HAVING A EASY ACCURATE TEST for being under the influence while driving. 


Lots and lots of locations here in north central Oklahoma. We’re talking about a dozen greenhouses are considered a beginners setup. The serious ones have multiple climate and light controlled buildings. Seems there is HUGE Asian investment and ownership of most of them. Chinese predominantly from what I am told by the electrical and Hvac contractors doing work for them in this area. 


Assuming your talking about slick oklahoma, that area and on down south east has been growing weed for decades as a nice cash crop. Now they can do it legally, but many of them do not seem to have the mind set or finances to move their operations into the high tech process it has become.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Tons growing here. But many have moved on to hemp instead.

Stinks just as bad.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I lived down there 35yrs, and NEVER heard of such going on. Theres what Im sure is a MF right up against 66 between Claremore and Chelsea. Got the LONG hoo phouses, and is boarded up all around it. Looks to be on close to an acre.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Neighbor who used to live here grew up investigating weed. (Used it a lot, too, and got busted.) Still, he knows about all the different kinds of marijuana, their effects on different conditions, how to best grow them.

He was recruited to set up an operation in Tulsa, and to be their head grower. Big money, big political muckety-muck investors. Haven't seen the former neighbor in ages, but I do remember that he had a big concern about security at the weed farm. He talked about coming back here and growing on his land. We are not really happy about that prospect, and let him know that it isn't a good idea.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Amused by the negative responses


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Amused by the negative responses


How so?

I'm not against the judicious use of marijuana and its related products.

I am against someone building a greenhouse right next door to me. @AliceInTx/Mo, you've been here. The possibilities for attracting a less-than-desirable element are high. I don't think that makes me a NIMBY. This area just isn't suitable for such an operation.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Marijuana growers have been highly productive all over that area when it wasn’t legal. The shady element was involved.

Growing marijuana is now big business, big tech, big money. Those business don’t want trash employees. What is to complain about?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

They have the same if not worse employee problem as a fast food restaurant. Now add in that many more of the employees are users and under the influence while at work and getting to and from work. Not the end of the world, but not ideal either. 
Involvement of major crime organizations, if any, I know little about. Same for the related issues. Seems a excellent way to turn money with questionable history into legal money.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Dopers are dopers and will always be losers. The Brits broke China with Opium. Now the Chinese are trying to help us return the favor. Look at the tent cities in our towns. and tell me that drugs do no harm. Duterte in the Philippines has the right idea. You can be amused all you wish until you see the havoc drugs wreak on human lives.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Actually, the fella who went back to OK to run the weed farm has found good, reliable help. Yeah, he had to sort through some goofballs, but the operation is up and running well. 

Macrocarpus, the guy I mentioned who is running the operation was a total doper, but now he is a responsible businessman. Hardly a loser. 

And Alice, I'm sure that there were/are "off the record" growers in the area, but the operations are small and don't attract attention. When there is an acre or more under glass (greenhouse), that draws all sorts of unwanted attention.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Marijuana growers have been highly productive all over that area when it wasn’t legal. The shady element was involved.
> 
> Growing marijuana is now big business, big tech, big money. Those business don’t want trash employees. What is to complain about?


When it became legal, less than desirable elements started growing it in broad daylight.

They have pushed most of the honest small growers out. 

If you have ever had it next door, you wouldn't be so blase about it. It stinks, it draws part time transient workers who are usually pot and some heavy drug users to the area. Which is usually small rural neighborhoods. Theft and vandalism follow.

It uses up a huge amount of ground water and did I say it stinks?

Not one good thing comes from it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> When it became legal, less than desirable elements started growing it in broad daylight.
> 
> They have pushed most of the honest small growers out.
> 
> ...


If you're talking about the "less than desirable element" then that is something for local LEO to deal with. 

The one place I know of in OK is run squeaky clean, no transients. 

Now if that guy wants to start a growing concern right next door to me (and yes, his land adjoins mine), then he will have a problem.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> When it became legal, less than desirable elements started growing it in broad daylight.
> 
> They have pushed most of the honest small growers out.
> 
> ...


The chemicals they dump onto it and, consequently into the ground and watersheds is no joke either. At the risk of sounding like Karen, I will say that some of the fertilizers and pesticides used aren't too healthy .


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Pony said:


> If you're talking about the "less than desirable element" then that is something for local LEO to deal with.
> 
> The one place I know of in OK is run squeaky clean, no transients.
> 
> Now if that guy wants to start a growing concern right next door to me (and yes, his land adjoins mine), then he will have a problem.


Problem is we have like 1 or two deputies to patrol over 4,500 square miles. A few more state police, but if it isn't a major incident, they won't be able to come.

Sheds being broke into and transients trespassing won't be dealt with, even though the sheriff wants to. It's too huge of an area.

And that's the problem. They move in next to somebody's home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There are a several separate issues here and some misconceptions.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> There are a several separate issues here and some misconceptions.


Yep


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Alice; Misconceptions or not, there is one inescapable fact; Mary Jane is a dope, just like booze only a bit worse, and the people who use is are escapists from reality. It leads to the same fate as too much booze---some people can function with it for years, some become bums very soon. The streets of our big cities are billed with such human detritus and the people who foster and encourage such behaviour are no less predators than are the ***** who eat chickens. Nothing new---Hashish was big in India in Kipling's day---he wrote of it. 

Like unlimited free premarital sex, it has its social costs.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I use cbd for arthritis , but hanging around smoking dope as a pass time is a wast of human life . 
I can’t even believe this passed as a law ? 
I’m sure it’s just part of the plan to bring us down .
They don’t call it dope for no reason . 
Even one of my sons is growing the crap
On my back deck . 
I’m going to have to pluck the plants out and
Throw them in my wood stove


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

RJ2019 said:


> The chemicals they dump onto it and, consequently into the ground and watersheds is no joke either. At the risk of sounding like Karen, I will say that some of the fertilizers and pesticides used aren't too healthy .


Really? What chemicals are those? In what quantities? Where?

No one I know who is a responsible grower, uses any sort of polluting chemicals. 

Hemp is a fabulous plant, that is resistant to almost every pest. It actually improves the soil on which it is grown. There is hybridization, but no gene-splicing or adulteration.

Would love to know where you are getting your information, RJ2019.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Macrocarpus said:


> Alice; Misconceptions or not, there is one inescapable fact; Mary Jane is a dope, just like booze only a bit worse, and the people who use is are escapists from reality. It leads to the same fate as too much booze---some people can function with it for years, some become bums very soon. The streets of our big cities are billed with such human detritus and the people who foster and encourage such behaviour are no less predators than are the *** who eat chickens. Nothing new---Hashish was big in India in Kipling's day---he wrote of it.
> 
> Like unlimited free premarital sex, it has its social costs.


Wow.

Again, where are you getting your information? Please share data and reliable sources.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah, Pony, they watched Reefer Madness!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know of one fact, many people do smoke pot while driving. If you don't believe it just hang out in any Walmart parking lot in Columbus. You will smell it when people get out of their cars. In fact, you will smell it while driving toward the Walmart if you leave your car windows down.

Fact, there is no test available to distinguish between if a person is currently under the influence or if they recently used marijuana but are not currently influenced by its use.

It is true that marijuana is a federally controlled substance and those who are given a medical exeption for marijuana use are prohibited from buying guns and ammo.

Hemp is not marijuana. Hemp is grown for a durable fiber which can be used to make clothing, paper or rope. Hemp seeds are touted as a nutritious health food. Hemp requires less fertilizer, insecticide and water than cotton. Hemp does not have the chemical compounds that make you high. But it looks like marijuana and has not been widely grown in the US for many years.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Pony said:


> Really? What chemicals are those? In what quantities? Where?
> 
> No one I know who is a responsible grower, uses any sort of polluting chemicals.
> 
> ...


 I wasn't referring to hemp.
Clearly you haven't thought this through. Here, this is for your reading pleasure. Modern Marijuana Is Often Laced With Heavy Metals and Fungus








Multiple Environmental Violations Plus Marijuana Plants Found at Property in Ranch Sequoia Area, Says HCSO


During the service of the warrant, deputies eradicated approximately 600 growing cannabis plants."



kymkemp.com





Just how many "responsible growers" do you know, exactly? The watershed destruction and chemical related EPA violations are commonplace news here. Yes, it does happen with the legal growers as well. But not as often.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 6/2/21 12:43 A.M. CDST



Pony said:


> How so?
> 
> I'm not against the judicious use of marijuana and its related products.
> 
> I am against someone building a greenhouse right next door to me. @AliceInTx/Mo, you've been here. The possibilities for attracting a less-than-desirable element are high. I don't think that makes me a NIMBY. This area just isn't suitable for such an operation.


The biggest hindrance to the legal regulated cannabis production are the "Copperhead Road" dopers exploiting legal medical / light recreational cannabis use and production areas where potency of product/ strain is in place as quality, taxing and proofing of legally produced whiskey has been ignored by moonshiners only interested in making kick like a mule white lightening regardless of safety protocols.

A few months back our paper had an article of a licensed cannabis producer licensed to grow and sell a cannabis hybrid of specific grade for medical purpose but a sizeable portion of their greenhouse production was higher potency "wildwood weed" being hyped with up with other narcotics and channeled to illegal markets without traceability paperwork.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Marry Jane is hemp. Commercial hemp for cordage and other uses is NOT going to produce the high that other selected varieties do. Same plant, but like cabbage or carrots there are different varieties. Kids my age called hemp "Ditch weed" and smoked it way back just after WWII because it had been grown in limited quantities here. Cordage could not be imported during the war. Kansas, I believe, grew some of it.

Like cocaine, cannabis will do a lot of damage before it is again outawed. Is anyone here old enough to remember what the song "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" was all about? Dopers are dopers; some will tolerate the stuff and manage as well as those who drink---others will turn out to be bums, leeches, human detritus dependent upon the charity of the populace. The streets are fulll of them now---friend a couple of days ago told me of a grandson living in the streets. There have always been such, every town had one or two---now there are dozens. This tiny hole in the highway has several who would improve the town by drowning.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

As Shrek's post mentioned, not all the licensed growers are honest. Since it is hard to verify the production of any large grower, how much of the "sales" of these growers is laundered fentanyl money?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I had some relatives of Mom's that told me about 40 years ago that they had trouble in their tobacco fields because they had been used to grow hemp in the past and it would volunteer. They had to stop what they were doing, and call the law in to remove it. Caused lots of lost time and was expensive to boot.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

OOPS, BIG OOPS! The song referring to cocain was not SMOKE, but Cole Porter's song I GET A KICK OUT OF YOU. Outlawed before 1920, big resurgence, illegally, in the 80's among the hippie crowd---that is when I became aware of it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hemp grows wild and rampant in the ditches in the midwest.









Feral cannabis - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Interesting research:








Researchers Are Collecting Feral Hemp to Study Its Potential Impact on the Industry


A Western Illinois University professor’s research picks up where the war effort left off and revisits the potential impact of hemp growing in the wild.




www.hempgrower.com


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Commercial hemp plantings, the agricultural crop, not the dope crop, has a giant potential for good--If we are going to legalize dope, let's make the cordage, cloth and paper crop legal as well. My understanding is that only the flower buds are used for dope---te ag crop has very little "dope" in it anyway.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Macrocarpus said:


> Commercial hemp plantings, the agricultural crop, not the dope crop, has a giant potential for good--If we are going to legalize dope, let's make the cordage, cloth and paper crop legal as well. My understanding is that only the flower buds are used for dope---te ag crop has very little "dope" in it anyway.


That sounds logical. Did you happen to read the research link Alice posted above? Allowing for hemp crops to be grown on widespread basis would ruin the commercial "dope" crops. At least, it would ruin the outdoor cultivation of dope. On the west coast we dont see the problem with cross pollination from hemp but the idea of ruining a bunch of marijuana grows with hemp pollen does rather amuse me. Marijuana crops being seeded is still common here despite the fact we don't have wild hemp. I won't get into the ugly that is potentially involved but causing someone else's crop to be seeded (perceived or real, doesn't matter) is VERY serious business.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Most THC cannabis isn’t grown from seed.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

FarmboyBill said:


> I lived down there 35yrs, and NEVER heard of such going on. Theres what Im sure is a MF right up against 66 between Claremore and Chelsea. Got the LONG hoo phouses, and is boarded up all around it. Looks to be on close to an acre.


You realize you never saw it 35 or even 5 years ago is because it wasn't legal then, right???

I was late this year in trying to get a licence, I won't be next year! Make as much on 2 acres as on 100 in corn or beans.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Most THC cannabis isn’t grown from seed.


That wasn't the issue I was pointing out? The "dope" (to use the OP's term) kind of cannabis is grown for its flower and being fertilized (and thereby seeded) by pollen from male (hemp or cannabis) plants makes it virtually worthless.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

IlliniosGal said:


> You realize you never saw it 35 or even 5 years ago is because it wasn't legal then, right???
> 
> I was late this year in trying to get a licence, I won't be next year! Make as much on 2 acres as on 100 in corn or beans.


Good luck. Here a lot of guys went broke. Too much pot, not enough customers. Most folks are growing thier own.

Also, prices are in the crapper from what I've heard. So they started sending it across state lines. This got them busted.

Supposedly, more legal pot is illegally leaving the PNW than ever.

Most are growing commercial hemp now.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You missed the point about cannabis not being grown from seed.

It’s ok. Maybe you inhaled.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“Cannabis companies are quickly adopting techniques and technologies that were pioneered by commercial agriculture and horticulturalists. Organigram, a cannabis producer in Moncton, Canada, stringently controls its growing operations, says Jeff Purcell, vice-president of operations. “The growing environment is standardized, and we have full control over the air, light, temperature and fertilizer,” he says. “It’s all highly automated and computer controlled.””


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“Organigram’s operation is in stark contrast to the image of an illicit farm hidden in the woods. It is entirely indoors, with 52 identical growing rooms on three floors. Plants are propagated by cloning, rather than grown from seed, so the crop’s genetic identity remains the same from generation to generation. The growers track and log all growing parameters, and then tweak them as needed to maintain consistency. Purcell sees the company’s operation as a ‘manufacturing facility’, rather than a garden or a greenhouse.”


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That is just about what my sister's son said about it. He is involved in an industry farm in Colorado, where everyone has a natural high.

Mon


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't help but wonder if the recent increase in violence across the country is related to the increase in recreational marijuana use. Sorry, just a tangent that has been nagging at me the past few days.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> I can't help but wonder if the recent increase in violence across the country is related to the increase in recreational marijuana use. Sorry, just a tangent that has been nagging at me the past few days.


A close family member is a county official in a place known for its marijuana cultivation. She says the legalization and licensing process has in fact increased marijuana related crimes. As she put it, the process forced the legal producers to put their addresses out there, which in turn allowed "competitors" to easily find them. Murders related to marijuana cultivation are commonplace, legal or not legal. These legal growers often consist of biker gangs and legal citizen cartel members. These are generally not friendly, mom and pop type growers, they are almost the same as the illegal growers except with permits (government sanction) to grow.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You missed the point about cannabis not being grown from seed.
> 
> It’s ok. Maybe you inhaled.


Actually, marijuana can only be cloned down about 7 generations before it loses its genetic integrity and begins to show mutations and loss of quality. So yes, seeds are necessary. What growers like to do is use feminized seed, which creates a much higher incidence of female plants but which also produces a higher incodence of hermaphrodite plants which are a crop seeding risk. You do in fact need seeds to maintain genetic integrity and for cross breeding among strains and improvement of the species. Maybe large scale producers prefer cloning (for obvious reasons) but to paint the industry with a broad brush as mostly cloned is inaccurate.

Not that I would know or anything.🙄


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, and I don't think the pollination for the eighth generation is occurring in large fields, subject to wind borne hemp pollen. "Genetic integrity and cross breeding" isn't haphazard.

I wasn't painting the entire industry with any brush. I was responding to posts that contained statements that were likely uninformed.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yeah, and I don't think the pollination for the eighth generation is occurring in large fields, subject to wind borne hemp pollen. "Genetic integrity and cross breeding" isn't haphazard.
> 
> I wasn't painting the entire industry with any brush. I was responding to posts that contained statements that were likely uninformed.


If there is wild hemp anywhere within several miles, than outdoor grows are absolutely subject to pollination from it. Pollination in itself ruins crops. We aren't talking about the genetics from cannabis x hemp crossbreeding, you are missing the point entirely. The problem lies in the fact that pollen=seeds. You don't walk into a store to buy marijuana seed pods, you walk into a store to buy seedless marijuana flower. 
In cannabis species, you have male plants and female plants. ANY female cannabis, hemp or dope type, is subject to pollination from other members of the cannabis family (plural species). Just because a large producer is running cloned female plants means exactly nothing if there are wild hemp or someone in the vicinity who has a male plant.

The people who run these large grows take crop seeding very seriously, since one male plant can ruin an entire grow.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think that I didn't miss the point. I know all that. 

I think you missed the climate controlled, filtered air, methods of cultivation for the smoking market. 

You said, "Just because a large producer is running cloned female plants means exactly nothing if there are wild hemp or someone in the vicinity who has a male plant."

This is obviously wrong, if you are implying that a male plant will interfere with the above mentioned harvest or even produce seeds AT ALL.

If a person is running cloned female plants, *the buds aren't pollinated*. They are harvested first. That's why they are called *buds*.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Info about Canada's growing market. (See what I did there?)








Cannabis can be grown outdoors for pennies on the dollar. So why is hardly anyone doing it?


It’s not just because of Canada’s climate




financialpost.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here's where to get your greenhouse. Interesting info about outside growing, too. VERY regulated.









Guide to Starting a Commercial Cannabis Grow Operation | WeatherPort


Comprehensive guide & resource for starting a commercial cannabis grow operation. Learn about costs, energy use, local cannabis laws & more.




weatherport.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Article with pictures of a California cannabis farm and a good discussion of the SMELL.








The world’s largest pot farms, and how Santa Barbara opened the door


When Santa Barbara County opened the doors to large-scale cannabis cultivation, a largely unregulated rush led by moneyed interests ensued.




www.latimes.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OMG, I have fallen down the cannabis growing rabbit hole on the internet. LOL





__





Cannabis garden adversity






www.safeaccessnow.net


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think that I didn't miss the point. I know all that.
> 
> I think you missed the climate controlled, filtered air, methods of cultivation for the smoking market.
> 
> ...


I know you have never been involved in the industry and are relying solely on information gleaned from the internet so I will digress. But the simple fact of the matter is that female clones can and DO become pollinated and seeded by male (or hermaphrodite) plants, if any are in the vicinity. Harvest is in fall, either you have seeds in the crop or you don't. In seeded crops, early harvest still yields immature, white seeds.
A clone doesn't automatically become immune to pollination.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You don’t know what you think you know.

it’s all good.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to the songs mentioned, I dont know what they had to do with dope, as much as, as kids, we all thought Puff the majic dragon was a dope song, tho PP&M swore it wasnt


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

First recording of Smoke gets in your eyes was by Gertrude Niesen, 1933. I can see where big city gangs could buy old warehouses and make them into dope farms. Could be like Prohibition again, other than there wouldnt be any E Ness & pals to try to do anything about it


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Over thinking.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah ive always been bad about that


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The taking of drugs to alter ones perception shouldn't need to be illegal, it's so stupid that no sane person would ever even think of doing it. And yet it is the second most popular pastime in human history. Pretty much tells you all you need to know about people. Being a junkie is like being pregnant, there is no such thing as a little bit.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am only providing the public with what they want. Alfonso Capone.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> The taking of drugs to alter ones perception shouldn't need to be illegal, it's so stupid that no sane person would ever even think of doing it. And yet it is the second most popular pastime in human history. Pretty much tells you all you need to know about people. Being a junkie is like being pregnant, there is no such thing as a little bit.


Booze is a drug. Just sayin'.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Does anyone know if pot can cross pollinate with hemp and ruin the crop. Here, they test and if your hemp has too much THC, it must be destroyed.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Does anyone know if pot can cross pollinate with hemp and ruin the crop. Here, they test and if your hemp has too much THC, it must be destroyed.


Yes! It readily cross pollinates


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Preventing Cross-pollination Between Cannabis & Hemp


The legalization of hemp and cannabis creates cross-pollination nightmares for cultivators.




www.cannabistech.com


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Booze is a drug. Just sayin'.


Yes it is, and the crutch of many feeble minded weaklings.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And the adult beverage of choice for moderate consumption on an evening on the deck watching a sunset.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Wellbuilt said:


> I use cbd for arthritis , but hanging around smoking dope as a pass time is a wast of human life .
> I can’t even believe this passed as a law ?
> I’m sure it’s just part of the plan to bring us down .
> They don’t call it dope for no reason .
> ...



i use the cbd cream also. i wouldn't burn your sons plant without telling him so he can move it if her wants to. took him many days to get to that stage and he might not be happy with you. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> And the adult beverage of choice for moderate consumption on an evening on the deck watching a sunset.


which is exactly what i plan on doing in a little while


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't care what drugs people chose to use. As long as you do your consumption someplace where you don't have to be driving until after the effects wear off you should be free to do as you please.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

^^^^^ and its paid for out of the users pocket, from legal earnings. Other words not from stealing, etc.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Danus, ALSO, IF using it dosnt cause a craving that the user cant afford and therefore they break into others homes and businesses to steal what they can sell in order to continue their habit, and perhaps kill or wound the somone owning such homes and businesses


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I can't hardly stand being around one of them Lipitor addicts, taking that pill every day. Almost as bad as somebody hooked on blood pressure pills.
Either one of them will do anything. Which is OK if it's some fine young think in her mid 50's that some crooked doctor got to start taking the pills. Lipheads, blood pressure floozies. Whatever. I can forgive it in a young woman.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have lost a step nephew and a cousin to drugs and 2 other nephews are big time pos dopers. Almost lost my brother to alcohol. It's their choice but they all obviously made stupid choices. 

A lot of theft can be traced directly back to addicts looking for money to feed their addictions. Even people using legal drugs (i.e. alcohol) sometimes turn to theft to get money to feed their addictions. The legal system lets those people off with just a swat to the backside instead of trying to stop the problem. In fact TPTB want everyone to have Narcan and know how to use it to repeatedly save drug addicts intent on self destruction.

But how do you get someone off drugs when they don't want to stop using drugs? I don't have the answer. 

I despise thieves, especially thieves who steal to feed their addictions.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Clem said:


> I can't hardly stand being around one of them Lipitor addicts, taking that pill every day. Almost as bad as somebody hooked on blood pressure pills.
> Either one of them will do anything. Which is OK if it's some fine young think in her mid 50's that some crooked doctor got to start taking the pills. Lipheads, blood pressure floozies. Whatever. I can forgive it in a young woman.


How do drugs used to keep certain people alive, compare to drugs people use just to get high?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You mean, it's not up to me to judge and run other people down, because I don't know their circumstances?? 
Who'd have ever thought that....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can you get high from Lipitor or blood pressure medication?

Does marijuana treat high blood pressure? Does alcohol treat high cholesterol?

Comparing medication necessary to ensure a healthier life to medication used primarily to get a buzz is like comparing a tree to a steel post. People who need cholesterol or blood pressure medication don't resort to theft to support their habit. The use of Lipitor or blood pressure medication does not cause a person to become a careless or dangerous driver.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

FYI, people who threaten and abuse girlfriends and elderly family members and who steal from those people to get money for drugs are pos. People who are so doped up from recreational drug use that they can't hold a job are a drain on society. Did you know addiction to illegal recreational drugs allows a doper to qualify for social security disability and several other govt programs?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

^^^^^ Figures.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I had a high school boyfriend who couldn't keep a job. Nothing wrong with him. Smoked weed, no other addictions. His Mommy decided he needed to be on social security because he was lazy and had poor work ethic (couldn't hold a job). He was I think 20 when he started getting SSI checks. What he needed was a good kick in the pants, not monthly checks for the rest of his life. Last I heard of him he had several kids (5 I think) with 4 different mothers and had been doing much harder drugs than what he did in high school. Glad I dumped that loser when I did.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

People threaten and abuse and steal on drugs, and off drugs. You think the drugs are at fault? If so, then why do people who aren't on drugs threaten and abuse and steal, too??
Bad people are bad people, period. And a whole lot of people are a drain on society. Take all the people getting disability and see if they're all, or even mostly on drugs.
I bet there's a whole lot more people on disability for just not taking care of themselves, just not eating right. But, because they get 7 or 8 hundred dollars a month, are they unworthy of being treated with common decency?
Do you even think, for a second, that a whole forum of people get trembling-lipped enraged about people not eating right and developing life changing diseases?? Are those people demonized?? And don't you think that not eating right leads to most cases of people needing cholesterol medicine, or blood pressure medicine??Where's the outrage about that? Are they also feeble minded weaklings? Or maybe bad food is a dope, like alcohol, but worse. Or any of a dozen or so completely lurid and illogical statements on this thread. 

Drug addiction and alcoholism both are genetic conditions. Just like having a genetic predisposition to developing cancer. Are there forums of people putting down cancer patients?
Whenever I see the unfortunate, downtrodden, sick, whether from drugs or disease, I tend to think more along the line of "There but for the grace of God go I..." I would just not occur to me to continually put them down like many of the posts in this thread do. Or blame them for increased crime, the weather or anything else they didn't actually do. 
I'm would have thought anyone could tell that I was making light of the whole tone of this thread in my first post in this thread, but apparently one of the drugs I mentioned set you off, and for that, I'm actually sorry. In case you didn't understand, of course I know that lipitor is not the same as beer or crack. I was showing how foolish it is to act like some people do and spout off without knowing what I was talking about. Ithought that was pretty easy to see, but I should have known better though, especially here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I see what you mean now. You are talking about people in general and I was talking about specific people I know.

The problem as I see it is that a lot of recreational drug use alters your mind. That's the whole purpose of using those drugs for most people.

Addiction comes in many forms, and it is really hard for addicts to stop feeding their addictions. Tobacco especially is hard on those addicted to it. Most addicts can't just stop feeding their habit. A lot of them don't want to stop.

Yes, you did touch a nerve. My son takes a lot of medication for several conditions. Hubby takes blood pressure medication. Like many people with those conditions there just isn't any real solution to their medical problems other than medication.

Most people who require medication for their health do not want to take those drugs. I guess that is the defining definition. People addicted to recreational drugs would not be addicted if they had never taken them.

Would the dopers I know be pos if they had never been exposed to dope? I really don't know.

A lot of crimes are blamed on people using recreational drugs. A lot of crimes are committed by people using recreational drugs. I don't know the statistics but not all thefts are committed by people who are drug addicts. A lot of people are killed by drunk drivers but more people are killed by people who aren't paying attention to their driving.

Yes, addiction is a problem that cannot easily be cured. Some addicts hate their addictions and others never want to give it up. The nature of recreational drug use is one that encourages addiction. It is easy to blame dopers for their condition because most of them did not _have_ to start taking drugs, smoking cigarettes or drinking alcohol. It was a choice and they chose poorly. Like drug abusers, many people with preventable health problems chose poorly. Then there are many people who drink, smoke or use drugs that are not addicted and can still work at a real job.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Clem said:


> People threaten and abuse and steal on drugs, and off drugs. You think the drugs are at fault? If so, then why do people who aren't on drugs threaten and abuse and steal, too??
> Bad people are bad people, period. And a whole lot of people are a drain on society. Take all the people getting disability and see if they're all, or even mostly on drugs.
> I bet there's a whole lot more people on disability for just not taking care of themselves, just not eating right. But, because they get 7 or 8 hundred dollars a month, are they unworthy of being treated with common decency?
> Do you even think, for a second, that a whole forum of people get trembling-lipped enraged about people not eating right and developing life changing diseases?? Are those people demonized?? And don't you think that not eating right leads to most cases of people needing cholesterol medicine, or blood pressure medicine??Where's the outrage about that? Are they also feeble minded weaklings? Or maybe bad food is a dope, like alcohol, but worse. Or any of a dozen or so completely lurid and illogical statements on this thread.
> ...


This is crap. Sure, there are just bad people.

However, something like 60-75 percent of petty crime and theft is due to drugs, or drug related. I think it is much higher.

I would take the remaining 24-40 percent of crime if we got rid of the drug crime. Who wouldn't. Drugs and drug crime are a pox on our nation and the world.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i knew right away the way you meant that Clem and i suspect others did also. i was planning on mentioning it this morning if people hadn't gotten it by then. ~Georgia


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> This is crap. Sure, there are just bad people.
> 
> However, something like 60-75 percent of petty crime and theft is due to drugs, or drug related. I think it is much higher.
> 
> I would take the remaining 24-40 percent of crime if we got rid of the drug crime. Who wouldn't. Drugs and drug crime are a pox on our nation and the world.


Drugs make you a different person. In alot of cases, a bad person who steals, lies, commits crimes, ect. While I don't think that stopping people from doing drugs is possible I do think that in a world without drugs there would be less crime.
Of course, there are still bad people who will always be bad people. But more often than not the bad part of people is drug fueled


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Conversations about "if we got rid of the drug crime" are a waste of energy. The only way to do that in modern times is to legalize everything. 

Ain't gonna happen, cupcake.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Clem, U ever see a statistic on bad people doing bad thing, as to whether they were on drugs or not?? I havnt.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

It's really easy to look stuff up, Bill, if you want to know anything. I do a lot of research before I post anything. But, here's one chart, scroll down to page 38..showing murder rates in the US from 1900 to 1952, and it clearly shows that murder rates were highest during the great depression, which indicates a correlation between poverty and crime. Compare the rate of murder in 1935(10 per 100,000 population) and compare to the most recent date, 2018...4.96 per 100,000. Clearly the rate of murder during the recession was more than twice what it is now. What does that tell you?? Unless you believe there was twice as much drugs around in the 30's than there is now, it would tell you that murder, the most violent of crimes, is more closely related to poverty than to drugs.
I could look up stuff from now on, but if you actually wanted to know, you'd have looked it up yourself. I'm willing to bet you won't even bother clicking on the links and reading what is there. It's nothing against you personally, Bill, but 30 years on the internet have shown me when somebody ask for something(like when you ask for a statistic) they are not remotely interested in anything, their minds are made up, and won't change.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Or, Clem, they aren't as savvy on the Google as you are.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, well, I got that google 2.0 with the spinning wheels and flashing lights and all, too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Actually some now illegal drugs were pretty common and legal in the years before and shortly after the great depression.





__





The Buyers - A Social History Of America's Most Popular Drugs | Drug Wars | FRONTLINE | PBS






www.pbs.org





This was also during the prohibition period and there were a lot of fights between those making and transporting alcohol and the revenuers.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

All I've seen from people I know is take a toke
Blow your smoke
Blow your mind
Burnt at 60
High powered weed now
I smoked some
Stoned all day
Kept saying in my mind
Never again
Never again
Never again
And I won't.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Clem, Could it be that people during the depression were pissed cause they had to pay more for booze, IF they could find it, with less money in their pocket during the depression, OR at least at the start of it lol


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Good luck. Here a lot of guys went broke. Too much pot, not enough customers. Most folks are growing thier own.
> 
> Also, prices are in the crapper from what I've heard. So they started sending it across state lines. This got them busted.
> 
> ...


Not where I am, the demand is much higher than the supply, hemp is as many hoops to jump through for half the money. 

Plus I'm talking at most 5 acres out of 600, I wouldn't do it if I couldn't absorb a loss.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> I can't help but wonder if the recent increase in violence across the country is related to the increase in recreational marijuana use. Sorry, just a tangent that has been nagging at me the past few days.


I know this thread is a bit old, I've been busy farming. There is no correlation between marijuana use and a rise in violence.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have "they" looked for a correlation? If "they" didn't look it stands to reason that none would be found.

Columbus, Ohio has sure changed since pot became legal, not for the better.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> Have "they" looked for a correlation? If "they" didn't look it stands to reason that none would be found.
> 
> Columbus, Ohio has sure changed since pot became legal, not for the better.


Yes, a correlation between the two has been looked for for at least 40 years if not more.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

And pot was legal and the use widespread for the past 40 years?


----------

